# "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"



## chinook (27. August 2004)

Hi,

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/erde/0,1518,315341,00.html


  Gruss


  -chinook


----------



## Börde-Pilker (27. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Zitat aus dem Artikel:

"Doch dieser Prozentsatz ist bei einigen Arten viel zu klein, glaubt Felicia Coleman von der Florida State University in Tallahassee."

Glauben kann man viel, aber es ist mir völlig neu, das Angler angeben müssen was sie gefangen haben und darum kann man überhaupt keine zuverlässigen und glaubhaften Statistiken zu diesem Thema erstellen. Diese "Fischerei-Experten"(was ist das?-Professor?-Doktor?-Wissenschaftler?-Tierschützer? -PETA?) wollen sich doch Wahrscheinlich nur wichtig machen. Ähnliche Artikel gab es auch schon in der deutschen Presse. Das einzig vernünftige, das man aus diesem Artikel herauslesen könnte, ist: Schonmaße und Schonzeiten sollten bei einigen Fischarten eingeführt werden, aber da wird sich mit Sicherheit die Fischindustrie gegen wehren. 
In diesem Sinne
Börde-Pilker


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Es gab auch mal ne Studie aus den USA die besagte, dass die dortigen Meeresangler bei einem Anteil von glaube ich um die 5% am Gesamtfang der Meeresfische über 90 % des gesamtwirtschaftlichen Umsatzes mit Meeresfisch machen, dementsprechend die Berufsfischer mit einem Gesamtfanganteil von um die 95% nur um die 10% volkswirtschaftlichen Ertrag bringen.
War so mal vor 2 oder 3 Jahren auch in den Angelzeitschriften zu lesen.
Oder anders gesagt: Man glaubt nur der Statistik, die man selber gefälscht hat)


----------



## chinook (27. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

@Boerde-Pilker:

 Der Text ist ein Revisionsartikel zu einem Artikel in "Science". Wenn dort steht "glauben", dann ist das eine saloppe Art, indirekt zu zitieren.
 Die Artikel, die bei diesem Magazin angenommen werden müssen strenge wissenschaftliche Kriterien erfüllen, und da ist nichts mehr mit "glauben".

 Statistiken kann man sehrwohl auch auf einer unsicheren Datenbasis machen. Wir kennen ja weder die Erhebungsmethoden noch die Annahmen, die hier gemacht sind. 

 Mit PETA hat das ganze nun wirklich gar nichts zu tun, ebensowenig mit Tierschutz. Das ist eine Untersuchung, die an einer amerikanischen Universität durchgeführt wurde. 

 Was ist denn Deiner Meinung nach unrichtig an einer Forderung nach Fangquoten bei einzelnen Arten, wenn diese nachweislich durch das Angeln in ihrem Bestand gefährdet sind?


 @Thomas9904:

 Die von Dir zitierte Studie steht doch nicht in Widerspruch zu dem besprochenen Artikel. Und warum gehst Du implizit davon aus, daß die Statistik unsauber durchgeführt ("gefälscht") wurde?


 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Ich finde, man sollte bei Äußerungen zu diesem Thema sehr genau hinsehen. Wer schon einmal gesehen hat, was an den amerikanischen Küsten an Sportangelbooten liegt, kann sich da schon ein Bild machen. Ich glaube diese Aussage schon. Insbesondere auch deswegen, weil in den USA die Uhren in Sachen Sportfischerei etwas anders gehen als hier. Diese Feststellungen beziehen sich ja auch ganz klar auf bestimmte Arten. Sie sind sicher nicht übertragbar auf hiesige Verhältnisse. Es wird niemand dem deutschen Sportangler auf dieser Basis die Dorsche oder Brassen entziehen. 
Ich hätte allerdings überhaupt nichts gegen die Erhebung echter Zahlen bei den Sport-
anglern, wenn wir diese Erhebungen auch in realer Art bei den Berufsfischern bekämen und sich aus diesen Erhebungen klare Entscheidungen pro Fisch ergeben.
Hier so einfach von gefälschten Statistiken zu sprechen ist vielleicht etwas seicht...


----------



## Rausreißer (27. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*



> Die Artikel, die bei diesem Magazin angenommen werden müssen strenge wissenschaftliche Kriterien erfüllen, und da ist nichts mehr mit "glauben".



Irrtum, leider nicht die Leben auch von Ihrer Auflage. Aber wer mit Prozentzahlen argumentiert kann natürlich Wahlen gewinnen oder bei Einstein landen.  

"Alles ist relativ"




> Wir kennen ja weder die Erhebungsmethoden noch die Annahmen, die hier gemacht sind.



und so wird es auch bleiben  


Wenn Fischarten durch Angler schon im Bestand gefährdet werden, hilft nur ein sofortiges Fangverbot für alle.

Genauso wie bei uns hier an der Elbe für den Stör z.B.

Alles andere ist halber, populistischer Unsinn.

R.R.


----------



## Börde-Pilker (27. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Ich möchte einfach noch mal ein paar Zahlen dazu bekanntgeben.

Gesamtbevölkerung der USA: 291.960.406 Einwohner-8/2003

Gesamtküstenlinie - 19924km

angeblich Hochseeangelnde Sportfischer - 10.000.000

Selbst wenn die Schätzung der Anzahl der Angler stimmt, sind das nur 3,4% der Gesamtbevölkerung und bei der Länge der Küsten sollte man sich mal unsere Verhältnisse vor Augen halten. 
Wirklich interessant wäre der Artikel wenn er Zahlen nennen würde wie gefangene Tonnen Fisch im Vergleich Berufsfischerei und Hobbyfischerei mit Rückblick auf die letzten 10 Jahre. Dann würde man wahrscheinlich sehr schnell feststellen das früher die Berufsfischer die Meere leergefegt haben und als der Ertrag zurück ging sie ihre Zielfischarten und Fanggebiete verlegt haben. Was bedeutet das die Angler nur die Reste fangen können was die Fischer übriggelasssen haben und heute für sie nicht mehr lohnt. Diese Situation haben wir vor den europäischen Küsten doch genauso. 

In diesem Sinne
Börde-Pilker


----------



## len (27. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Also, ich bin (speziell hier auch in Deutschland und Skandinavien) total FÜR eine Schonzeit für Dorsch Kabeljau u.s.w., das ist natürlich schwer, wegen den ganzen Kuttern, aber ich habe mal so einenn interessanten Bericht gelesen:
Dorsch laichen erst jenseits der 20 m Marke, es könnte zum Beispiel eine Vorschrift erlassen werden, die während der Laichzeit, das Angeln in Tiefen über 20 Metern untersagt!!!Dann wäre ungestörtes laichen möglich und die Angler könnten trotzdem raus!
Da wäre dann das Problem, dass natürlich auch die Dickdorsche laichen und somit die Angler nicht mehr sao viele großen rausholen, aber trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, wenn die Angler wollen, dass es sich auch in Zukunft noch lohnt mit dem Kutter rausztufahren, sollten sie solch eine Maßnahme akzeptieren!!!!

So dass war meine Meinung

greeZ


----------



## petipet (27. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*



			
				 Was bedeutet das die Angler nur die Reste fangen können was die Fischer übriggelasssen haben und heute für sie nicht mehr lohnt. Diese Situation haben wir vor den europäischen Küsten doch genauso. 
 
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt aufs Haar. Beispiel: Nordseeland/DK. Da geht nix mehr auf Dorsch. Die küstennahen Bestände haben die dänischen Nebenerwerbs-Berufsfischer so lange befischt, bis sie praktisch ausgerottet waren und der Dieselölpreis die mickrigen Gewinnmarchen übertrumpfte. Dann war Ruhe. Arme Europäische Welt.
> 
> Gruß...Peter


----------



## Orti (27. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Wenn der Artikel tatsächlich in SCIENCE veröffentlicht wurde, sollte man eigentlich annehmen dürfen, dass die Fakten seriös erhoben wurden - denn immerhin ist diese Zeitschrift "die Plattform" für wissenschaftliche Publikationen überhaupt.

Alleine, mir fehlt der Glaube, dass hier alles mit rechten Dingen zuging. Wer hätte schon jemals gehört, dass die Fänge von Sportfischern irgendwo exakt erfasst worden wären - und wenn von prozentualen Rückgängen gesprochen wird, wer hätte jemals den Anfangsbestand einer bestimmten Spezies' halbwegs korrekt ermittelt und vor allem wie. Ich befürchte deshalb, dass mit "sorgfältigen Schätzwerten" - also mit Schnapszahlen operiert wurde - und da können die tollsten Resultate rauskommen. 

Vielleicht hat einer der Boardies die Möglichkeit, an die Original-Publikation oder wenigstens an den Artikel in SCIENCE zu kommen. Dann wüssten wir wenigstens was wir von der Sache zu halten haben.

mfg  Orti


----------



## Karsten01 (27. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

@Chinook

es fällt immer mehr auf ,auf welcher Seite Du eigentlich stehst(Deine Post NR.4).
Für mich bist und bleibst Du ein Petaspion!!! Ein richtiger Angler,Du niemals.
Du stellst hier Sachen ins Board mit der Absicht,wie eine Spinne im Netz darauf zu lauern,daß andere Boarder Deine Meinung nicht teilen.Zum kotzen,hoffentlich fällt es Anderen auch noch auf!!!!


----------



## Lachskiller (27. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Über sowas kann mann nur lachen Zu den Schonzeiten für Dorsch Kabeljau u.s.w.,bin ich auch für aber es müssen sich auch Fischer und Nebenerwerbsfischer drahn halten:b 

LK


----------



## chinook (27. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*



			
				Karsten01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Chinook
> 
> es fällt immer mehr auf ,auf welcher Seite Du eigentlich stehst(Deine Post NR.4).
> Für mich bist und bleibst Du ein Petaspion!!! Ein richtiger Angler,Du niemals.
> Du stellst hier Sachen ins Board mit der Absicht,wie eine Spinne im Netz darauf zu lauern,daß andere Boarder Deine Meinung nicht teilen.Zum kotzen,hoffentlich fällt es Anderen auch noch auf!!!!


  Mir fehlen ein wenig die Argumente in Deinem Post. 
 Vielleicht geht das anderen ja auch so ...


  -chinook


----------



## Karsten01 (27. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

@ Chinook,

nein,Leute wie Du werden Ihre Sch.... wohl nie erkennen!!!!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Mmmmh da werden also sagenhafte 4% statt 2 vom Gesamtfang  von Anglern gefangen. das ist natürlich zuviel. 

Bei Arten, die von der Berufsfischerei bereits völlig überfischt sind, sind es sogar 23%... Das zeigt imo nur, dass gegen die Überfischung durch die Berufsfischerei auch dort was getan (sprich eingeschränkt) wird. Genauso wie eine sehr hohe Krebstodrate auf ein hervorragendes Gesundheitswesen schliessen lässt (sonst würden die Leute an heilbaren Krankheiten Sterben).

Und wiederum andere Arten werden zu über 90% von Anglern gefangen (Bezugsgrösse ist die Gesamtfangmenge, kein Verhältnis zum Fischbestand! ). Hört hört! Das gibt doch nur wieder, das manche Arten für die Berufsfischerei wohl eher uninteressant sind. Ob die nun in Butter gebraten oder gekocht werden ist dabei einerlei.
Ich fürchte die Quoten beim Heimischen Barsch dürften nicht viel anders aussehen. Der wird wohl auch hauptsächlich von Anglern erbeutet (und auch gerne in Butter gebraten :k ) Daraus kann man doch keinen Einschrängungsgrund ziehen.

Für mich ist das alles genau so ein reisserischer unsinn, wie er in der Bildzeitung tagtäglich zu finden ist. Einen brauchbaren statistischen Hintergrund kann ich da jedenfalls nicht erkennen. Und Statistik hatte ich als Nebenfach im Studium, nen bissel kenn ich mich da also aus.

Ob das Fischen in den USA nun zu exzessiv betrieben wird oder nicht entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Aus diesem Artikel kann man aber keine Forderungen oder was ähnliches Begründen. 
Und dass die Science ein Wissenschaftlich anerkanntes Magazin ist, mag ja sein, ebenso wie die Fangdatenauswertung durchaus Wissenschaftlichen Ansprüchen genügen mag, aber bisher ist das nur eine auf vagen Empirischen Daten basierende Hypothese von lediglich einem! Forscherteam, die erstmal von anderen zu verifizieren ist, und zwar Nachvollziehbar, Replizierbar und Unabhängig. Ich fürchte da scheiterts schon an Statistischen Hintergrundvariablen.

Jedenfalls alles kein Grund sich Sorgen zu machen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*



> Ich fürchte da scheiterts schon an Statistischen Hintergrundvariablen.


@ chinook: Das war einer der Gründe, der mich vorsichtig sein läst bei solchen Statistiken, nicht dass ich grundsätzlich glaube, Statistiken wären "gefälscht". Ne geschickte Fragestellung und/oder  fehlende Hintergrundinformation wie vom Gerätefetischisten beschrieben machen solche Stats eher unglaubwürdig als "plumpe" Fälschungen.
Gehts zum Beispiel um Vegetarier können je nach Frage unterschiedliche Ergebisse rauskommen.
Ich kann direkt fragen ob jemand Vegetarier ist, oder ich frage ob sich jemand vorstellen kann auf Fleisch zu verzichten (und "garniere" das vorher mit ein paar Fragen zur Massentierhaltung).
Dass da unterschiedliche Ergebnisse rauskommen, dürfte klar sein.


----------



## chinook (28. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> @ chinook: Das war einer der Gründe, der mich vorsichtig sein läst bei solchen Statistiken, nicht dass ich grundsätzlich glaube, Statistiken wären "gefälscht".


 @Thomas9904:

 Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch. Mir ging es nicht darum, Dir diese Aussage ("Alle Statistiken sind gefälscht") oder ähnliches Unterzuschieben. Ich denke, ich habe Dich mit Deiner kritischen Haltung schon richtig verstanden.

 Ich kann nur eben diesen Satz "Glaube keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast" (Winston Churchill zugeschrieben) nicht mehr hören, respektive lesen. Es ist fast unmöglich, eine Diskussion über derartige Meßergebnisse zu führen, ohne das jemand diesen Satz zitiert. 



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne geschickte Fragestellung und/oder fehlende Hintergrundinformation wie vom Gerätefetischisten beschrieben machen solche Stats eher unglaubwürdig als "plumpe" Fälschungen.
> Gehts zum Beispiel um Vegetarier können je nach Frage unterschiedliche Ergebisse rauskommen.
> Ich kann direkt fragen ob jemand Vegetarier ist, oder ich frage ob sich jemand vorstellen kann auf Fleisch zu verzichten (und "garniere" das vorher mit ein paar Fragen zur Massentierhaltung).
> Dass da unterschiedliche Ergebnisse rauskommen, dürfte klar sein.


 Und eben der zitierte Artikel ist ein wissenschaftlicher (der in "Science", nicht der auf "Spiegel online"). Wenn man nun dessen Ergebnisse hinterfragen möchte, so wird man sich die Mühe machen müssen, die Methode genau zu verstehen wie auch die Schlüsse aus den Ergebnissen. Das hat bisher hier (im AB) keiner gemacht. Somit steht (wissenschaftlich betrachtet) die dort gemachten Hypothesen undwidersprochen im Raum. Mir erscheinen sie bei flüchtiger Betrachtung zumindest nicht unplausibel.

 Natürlich hast Du Recht, man kann durch ungeeignete (geeignete?) Fragestellungen oder durch schlechte Techniken der Statistik falsche Ergebnisse bekommen. Du hast sicher auch Recht, wenn Du meinst, daß das oft geschieht. Um aber das Eine (fehlerhafte Statistiken) vom Anderen (saubere) zu unterscheiden hat man ja seinen Kopf. Leider liegt mir bisher der besprochene Artikel nicht vor (ich erwäge, die Online-Variante von "Science" für 130USD zu abonnieren. Noch hoffe ich, auf den Artikel irgendwo im Netz zu stoßen ...), so daß ich zu der Qualität der Annahmen und Schlußfolgerungen (und vor allem der Tragweite!) nichts sagen kann. Das werde ich sicher hier noch nachholen.

   Mir ging es keinesfalls darum, einen Streit zu zünden oder ähliches.
   Mein Anliegen war allein eine Erkenntnis über das Angeln unter Anglern zu verbreiten.

   Gruss


   -chinook


----------



## Orti (28. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Der Artikel auf der SPIEGEL-Website bezieht sich auf einen Bericht der Zeitschrift SCIENCE und dieser bezieht sich seinerseits auf eine Publikation von Dr.Felicia C. Coleman mit dem Titel "Ecological effects of fishing in marine ecosystems of the United States" aus dem Jahre 2002 - und betrachtet das Jahr 2000.

Der Bericht von Dr.Coleman bezieht sich im Wesentlichen auf Zahlen der NMFS (National Marine Fisheries Service, USA) und ist ansonsten in wesentlichen Teilen gespickt mit Literatur- u. Publikationshinweisen - wie bei wissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen üblich. Und wie üblich, werden die Publikationen auf die man sich bezieht, als "faktisch korrekt" angesehen. Jedenfalls lassen sich daraus nicht die geringsten Schlüsse ziehen, wie die genannten Zahlen ermittelt oder geschätzt wurden. Die Autorin räumt allerdings in ihrem Vorwort selbst ein, dass die Ermittlung von genauen Werten teilweise extrem schwierig bzw. teilweise gar unmöglich ist.

So berichtet sie, dass im Jahre 2000 die kommerzielle Fischerei einen Ertrag von 4.095.000 to (ohne Beifang u. Fehlfänge) betragen habe - die Freizeitfischerei habe in der gleichen Zeit 114.390 to an Fisch tot released oder entnommen. D.h. die Freizeitfischerei sei bei ca. 2,79 % der kommerziellen Fischerei gelegen. Gleichzeitig erwähnt die Website des NMFS, dass die Gewichte der Freizeitfischerei im Betrachtungszeitraum (2000) wahrscheinlich zu niedrig geschätzt wurden. Auch hier keinerlei Hinweis wie man diese Werte ermittelt hat. 

Beachtet werden sollte, dass die 4.095.000 to der kommerziellen Fischerei den Beifang und die Fehlfänge nicht berücksichtigt. Mir fehlen leider jegliche Informationen oder Vergleichswerte - aber ich schätze mal vorsichtig, dass die Bei- oder Fehlfangquote der kommerziellen Fischerei irgendwo bei 5-7 % liegen dürfte - und damit wesentlich über der Gesamtbeute der Freizeitfischer . Vielleicht hat irgendjemand ja "amtliche Schätzwerte", die man hier einflechten könnte. Im Großen und Ganzen dürfte der Einfluß der Freizeitfischerei auf die Population einer Spezies deshalb völlig unbedeutend sein. Im Hinblick auf lokale Populationen wäre ein Einfluß allerdings durchaus denkbar.  

Wie auch immer, das Thema ist hoch komplex. Jedenfalls dürfte die geschilderte, lokale Problematik in Teilen der USA, für die von uns favorisierten Gebieten der Ostsee, Nordsee und des Nord-Atlantik wohl kaum relevant sein. 

Orti


----------



## chinook (28. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

@Orti:

 Vielen Dank. Endlich mal Substanz!

 Hast Du den Artikel vorliegen?

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## Orti (28. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

@ chinool

http://www.bio.fsu.edu/mode/FY_2002_Pew_Ecological_Effects.pdf

mfg. Orti


----------



## Orti (28. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

@ chinook

Vielleicht kommst Du damit besser klar:

http://www.bio.fsu.edu/faculty-coleman.php

Klicke die letztgenannte Publikation an.

mfg. Orti


----------



## Tommy-Boy (28. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*



			
				chinook 
Der Text ist ein Revisionsartikel zu einem Artikel in "Science". Wenn dort steht "glauben" schrieb:
			
		

> Ehmmm, wenn da steht 'glauben', dann ist damit 'glauben' im Sinne von 'vermuten' gemeint, und nix anderes. Und es ist mitnichten eine 'saloppe Art, indirekt zu zitieren'.
> 
> Aber ganz im Ernst, wenn Du Science als Wissenschaftsmagazin bezeichnest, dann hältst Du PM bestimmt auch für ein Wissenschaftsmagazin, oder? Ich habe Science mehrfach gelesen, und fand bei den Artikel, wo ich mich mit der Materie auskannte, dass diese unsauber recherchiert waren und dass Vermutungen als Gewissheiten dargestellt wurden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Nein, nein, diese Statistiken sind weder Gefälscht, noch durch geschickte Fragestellung in die gewünschte Richtung gelenkt. Und somit durchaus wissenschaftlich. 

ABER das heisst noch lange nicht, dass die Ergebnisse irgendeine Aussagekraft haben.


> Und eben der zitierte Artikel ist ein wissenschaftlicher (der in "Science", nicht der auf "Spiegel online"). Wenn man nun dessen Ergebnisse hinterfragen möchte, so wird man sich die Mühe machen müssen, die Methode genau zu verstehen wie auch die Schlüsse aus den Ergebnissen. Das hat bisher hier (im AB) keiner gemacht. Somit steht (wissenschaftlich betrachtet) die dort gemachten Hypothesen undwidersprochen im Raum. Mir erscheinen sie bei flüchtiger Betrachtung zumindest nicht unplausibel.



Gut, dann werde ich jetzt mal die Ergebnisse genauer kommentieren, die imo aus der alleinigen Tatsache heraus entstanden sind, dass die Verfasser im Fach Statistik absolute Nieten sein müssen. (Und ws. wirklich Peta o.ä. Vorbelastet)
Ich werde dazu mal die Artikel aus Spiegel und WAZ, wie in einem Anderen Thread erwähnt heranziehen, mehr hab ich leider auch nicht.

Ergebnis 1: Die Angler fangen statt bisher angenommenen 2% tatsächlich 4% der gesamtfangmenge. 
Während in der WAZ von einer verdoppelung die Rede ist, erscheint dem Spiegel die Zahl immer noch wenig bedrohlich. 
De fakto hat aber überhaupt keine Steigerung stattgefunden. Die Fänge sind gleich geblieben, lediglich die Erhebungsmethode ist genauer geworden. 
Mich veranlasst diese erkenntnis das es 4 statt 2% sind auch lediglich zu folgender Aussage: "Dann waren die Bisherigen Schätzungen ja verdammt genau" 
Denn ein erschreckendes Ergebnis ist das ja wohl kaum. Die Feststellung wohl eher trivial, und einen Hund wird man mit der Erkenntnis, dass die Sportangleranteile nich verschwindend gering, sondern nur beinahe verschwindend gering sind wohl auch nicht hinter dem Ofen vorlocken können.

Ergebnis 2:
Sportangler sind überproportional am Fang gefährdeter Fischarten beteiligt.


> Im Südatlantik waren Freizeitangler zu 38 Prozent am Fang gefährdeter Fischarten beteiligt. An der Pazifikküste belief sich ihr Anteil auf 59 Prozent, im Golf von Mexiko seien es gar 64 Prozent gewesen. Das berichtet eine Forschergruppe in einer Online-Vorabveröffentlichung des Wissenschaftsjournals »Science« (DOI: 10.1126/science.1100397). Sie fordern effektive Reglementierungen für die Sportfischerei.





> Bei überfischten Arten liege der Anteil der Hobby-Fischer bei 23 Prozent, schreiben Coleman und ihre Kollegen.


ALARM SPORTANGLER FISCHEN DIE MEERE LEER Ist da wohl die einzig passende Bildschlagzeile und dieses ergebnis sehen ja auch die Verfasser des Artikels, sonst würden sie nicht dermassen hanebüchen dämliche Forderungen stellen. 

Mein Kommentar zu diesem Ergebnis: "FIND ICH TOLL"  Und wie ich zu dieser irrig scheinenden Meinung komme werde ich jetzt auch darlegen:

Denn was Passiert denn, wenn eine Fischart als gefährdet erkannt wird? - Völlig klar, die Quoten der Berufsfischerei werden gesenkt! 

Und damit lässt sich dann der erschreckend scheinende Sportangleranteil völlig trivial zerpflücken.

Nehmen wir irgendeine gefährdete Fischart.
Ursprünglich fingen die Angler 4t und die Berufsfischerei 96t Das ergibt die oben erkannten 4% Anteil.
Jetzt wird vom Fischereiministerium erkannt, dass die Bestände überfischt sind, und eine Quote festgelegt. Nehmen wir zur einfachen Rechnung mal 1/4 der bisherigen Fangmenge an. Die Berufsfischerei darf also nur noch 24t fangen, während die 4t der Angler gleich bleiben. Dann haben wir den Angleranteil schon auf über 16% gesteigert, ohne das irgendein Angler auch nur 1 Fisch mehr gefangen hätte, und bei gleichzeitig stark rückläufiger Gesamtfangmenge.

Würden wir die Berufsfischereimenge auf 1/8 des ursprünglichen senken, sprich auf 12t, dann läge der Angleranteil schon bei über 30%

Und als der Hering vor einigen Jahren in der Ostsee überhaupt nicht kommerziell befischt werden durfte lag der Angleranteil sogar bei 100%. Trotzdem, oder gerade deswegen erholten sich die Heringsbestände!

Wir sehen, je mehr die Berufsfischerei eingeschränkt ist, desto höher ist der Angleranteil, desto besser ist dei Fischart geschützt, und desto wahrscheinlicher erholen sich die Bestände wieder.

Ein Hoher Anteil der Angler bedeutet also nur, dass diese Fischart von der Berufsfischerei nicht entsprechend stark befischt wird. Sei es aus Quotenfestlegungen, Einrichtung von schonarealen, oder schlicht und ergreifend, weil die Fischart aus irgendwelchen gründen wirtschaftlich uninteressant ist. Und das "FIND ICH TOLL" um mich mal selbst zu zitieren. 

Also: Je höher der Anteil der Sportfischer, desto besser ist diese Fischart vor der Berufsfischerei geschützt. Und das ist bei Quoten und Schutzzonen, wie bei gefährdeten Fischarten wohl üblich, ja definitiv auch beabsichtigt!
Diese Erkenntnisse sind somit auch völlig trivial, kein Grund, sich davon irgendwie beeindrucken zu lassen.

Zum ergebnis3, dass der Red Drum (Sciaenops ocellatus) in sehr hoher Quote von den Anglern erbeutet wird, hab ich weiter oben ja schon was gesagt. Der Eishai dürfte evtl. ne ähnliche Quote haben, ebenso Lauben, Mühlkoppen sowie zig weitere Fischarten, die für gewöhnlich nicht kommerziell genutzt werden. Ne Bestandsgefährdung ist bei allen deswegen wohl kaum in sicht. Berechnung wie bei ergebnis2.

Somit ist das Fazit aus den Artikeln wohl eher  #u  vielleicht auch noch  #q ob soviel Blödheit (wenn man nicht sogar absichtliche Irreführung unterstellt) auf einen haufen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Orti (28. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Geraetefetischist hat bzgl. seinen Anmerkungen zur Aussagekraft dieser Statistik zweifellos recht. Diese darf in der Tat gleich aus mehreren Gründen angezweifelt werden. Ich werde alleine schon misstrauisch, wenn ich nicht weiß, wie welche Zahlen ermittelt wurden. Und "vorsichtige Schätzungen" in diesem Bereich - wo noch nicht einmal irgendwelche präzisen Werte aus der Vergangenheit zurück gegriffen werdeen kann? Wie gesagt, wer hätte schon jemals die Beute aller Freizeitangler der USA genau ermittelt?

Die Fänge der Kommerzfischerei sind allerdings klar erfasst, da hat jeder Staat aus gutem Grund ein Auge drauf. Bei 4.095.000 to. sollen diese im Jahre 2000 in den USA gelegen haben. Rechnen wir doch mal mit unseren "vorsichtig geschätzten" Zahlen weiter: wenn der Bei- und Fehlfang bei lediglich 6 % der Gesamtfangmenge lag - dann haben die Kommerzfischer alleine rund 261.383 to. an teilweise feinstem Fisch als leblose Biomasse wieder ins Meer gekippt oder zu Fischmehr verarbeitet.

Wohl gemerkt, die 6 % habe ich "vorsichtig geschätzt", tatsächlich fürchte ich, dass diese Zahl wohl leider deutlich höher liegt.  Sollte diese Zahl aber stimmen, dann würden die Sportfischer noch nicht einmal die Hälfte dessen erbeuten, was die Kommerzfischer alleine wegwerfen. 

Orti


----------



## petipet (28. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Hallo und Moin,

irgendein Politiker hat mal sinngemäß gesagt: Ich glaube nur den Statistiken, die ich selbst gefälscht habe. Kann Winston Churchill gewesen sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Wer es auch immer war, in diesem Satz steckt ne Menge Weisheit drin.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Rausreißer (28. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

mmmh,

Was nun: hier wird von chinook der "Spiegel" zitiert und dann ist auf einmal "SCIENCE" gemeint.

Sich bei Ortis für Substanz bedanken ist absolut OK.
Phantastisches Fairplay der Komoranaktivisten. :m 

Leider ist hier kein Zusammenhang klarer geworden #d 
Ob hier nun 2% oder 4% von Anglern im Gesamtanteil entnommen werden spielt auch in Zukunft in der Realität keine große Geige.

Das hat nichts mit meinen Interessen auch in Zukunft Angeln zu können zu tun. #d 


Du hast Dir persönlich chinook, wenn ich mir Deine Beiträge so durchlese nach meinem Geschmack eine beinahe psychopatische Position der Argumentation gesucht.  

R.R.

PS: Viel Spaß beim Kormorannistbaeumchen pflanzen.


----------



## chinook (28. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*



			
				Orti schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fänge der Kommerzfischerei sind allerdings klar erfasst, da hat jeder Staat aus gutem Grund ein Auge drauf. Bei 4.095.000 to. sollen diese im Jahre 2000 in den USA gelegen haben. Rechnen wir doch mal mit unseren "vorsichtig geschätzten" Zahlen weiter: wenn der Bei- und Fehlfang bei lediglich 6 % der Gesamtfangmenge lag - dann haben die Kommerzfischer alleine rund 261.383 to. an teilweise feinstem Fisch als leblose Biomasse wieder ins Meer gekippt oder zu Fischmehr verarbeitet.
> 
> Wohl gemerkt, die 6 % habe ich "vorsichtig geschätzt", tatsächlich fürchte ich, dass diese Zahl wohl leider deutlich höher liegt. Sollte diese Zahl aber stimmen, dann würden die Sportfischer noch nicht einmal die Hälfte dessen erbeuten, was die Kommerzfischer alleine wegwerfen.


 
 Verschiedene Quellen gehen von über 25% Beifang aus. Da scheint Konsens zu herrschen. Wobei natuerlich der Beifang stark vom Zielfisch und der verwendeten Fangtechnik abhängt. Wie die Zahlen bestimmt werden ist mir allerdings unbekannt.


 -chinook


----------



## petipet (29. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Die Crux, die Misere - das Dilemma von uns Anglern, ist doch:

IN DER ÖFFENTLICHKEIT BEKOMMEN WIR IMMER DEN SCHWARZEN PETER

Zugeschustert

Trotz allen fundierten Untersuchungen und Fangstatistiken usw. usw. Wir Angler in Deutschland schneiden schlecht ab, im Öffentlichkeitsbild. Die brennende Frage ist doch, warum ist das so? Warum hat sich seit Jahrzehnten die Journaille so auf uns eingeschossen? Teilweise obskure und manchmal durchaus militante "Naturschützer" heimsen und punkten sich durch die Lokal- und überregionale Presselandschaft zu Ungunsten uns. 
Das höchste der Gefühle, ist, wenn im Lokalteil nebenbei erwähnt wird, daß der Angelverein XY in einer Aktion dreieinhalb verrostete Fahrräder aus dem Flüßchen YZ entsorgt hat. Aber dann wieder feste druff, auf uns Angler. Würmer werden quälmäßig auf spitze Haken gespießt, der Drill eines Fisches ist in vielen Augen unserer Mitbürger ein wiederliches, fast perverses Unterfangen. Da spielt es dann doch keine Rolle, das der unnatürlich hohe Rotwildbestand zum nicht geringen Anteil dazu da ist, einigen "Herren" das Abschießen vom Hochstand zu ermöglichen. Sehr sportlich.  Keiner, aus der "Grünen Zunft", kann ernsthaft bestreiten, daß Fasane, sozusagen in die Wildbahn gesetzt werden, um dann abgeballert zu werden. 
Warum haben wir Angler denn so ein schlechtes Image? Liegt es einfach daran, daß in jeder Jagdgenossenschaft - oder wie das auch immer heißen mag - ein paar golfspielende Rechtsanwälte und Chefärzte, oder gelangweilte, tennispielende Ehefrauen von Managment-Vorstandsmitgliedern sich besser in Scene setzen können, wenn sie Sonntagvormittags einen Drink auf der Terasse ihres Clubs "nehmen"(?)    
Ich bin kein Marxist, aber diese Buben und ihre weibliche Begleitung können mir den Buckel runterrutschen. Ein Prinz, der seinen Harndrang nicht unter Kontrolle hat, oder mit seinem öffentlichen Pieseln provozieren möchte, daß diese Bagage immer noch machen kann, was sie will, ist dann doch noch hochwillkommen, in einschlägigen bunten Gazetten. 
X-Tausende freiwillige Helfer in den Bundesdeutschen Angelvereinen von Nord bis Süd und Ost bis West, die sich körperlich und geistig (unendgeldlich) in ihrer Freizeit für die Renaturierung so manchem Fluß/Flüßchen/Bach in wirklich vorbildlichem Einsatz verschrieben haben, oder in der Fischereiaufsicht, die eine oder andere Nacht opfern (da mußt du schon fest angeschraubte Eier haben, weil sich heute einiges am Wasser in der Nacht rumtreibt) bleibt nur eine Fußnote - wenn, überhaupt. 
Wir sind soviele. Wir müssen mehr daraus machen. Seit Jahrzehnten gibt es etablierte Angelmagazine in Deutschland. Mit respektabelen Auflagen. Und schönen bunten Fotos aus der Karibik. Und in ihren Leitartikeln viel blablabla. Meine Hoffnung ist das Board und seine Member. 

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Tommy-Boy (29. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Verschiedene Quellen gehen von über 25% Beifang aus. Da scheint Konsens zu herrschen. Wobei natuerlich der Beifang stark vom Zielfisch und der verwendeten Fangtechnik abhängt. Wie die Zahlen bestimmt werden ist mir allerdings unbekannt.
> 
> 
> -chinook


Welche 'verschiedene Quellen'??? Chinook, ganz im ernst, die meisten Deiner Beiträge finde ich wirklich lesenwert, ganz besonders wenn es um den Kormoran geht. Aber bitte, werde doch bitte nicht so undifferenziert! 'Verschiedene Quellen', 'diverse Fachkräfte bestätigen', 'in zahlreichen Studien bewiesen', sowas sind doch echte Phrasen, oder nicht?

Recht desillusioniert grüßt
Tom


----------



## chinook (29. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*



			
				Tommy-Boy schrieb:
			
		

> Welche 'verschiedene Quellen'??? Chinook, ganz im ernst, die meisten Deiner Beiträge finde ich wirklich lesenwert, ganz besonders wenn es um den Kormoran geht. Aber bitte, werde doch bitte nicht so undifferenziert! 'Verschiedene Quellen', 'diverse Fachkräfte bestätigen', 'in zahlreichen Studien bewiesen', sowas sind doch echte Phrasen, oder nicht?


 
 Ich gebe zu, das war quick and dirty. Ich hatte aber gestern abend nur wenig Zeit und bin bei flüchtigem googlen immer wieder auf diese Zahl gestoßen. Wer dem auf den Grund gehen will möge das doch bitte tun und hier die Ergebnisse posten. 


 -chinook


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Moin Moin ,
petipet,du sprichst mir aus der Seele #r  #r .
Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Orti (29. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

@ Rausreißer
Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass Du mich nicht als "Kormoranaktivist" bezeichnen willst. Ich habe bereits bei meiner Vorstellung im Board darauf hingewiesen, dass mir die Süsswasserfischerei bei uns ziemlich verleidet wurde, weil die Kormorane zwischenzeitlich meine geliebten Rotaugen nahezu völlig platt gemacht haben. Ich gehöre aber auch zur jagenden Fraktion und habe deshalb mit meinem Angelsportverein, mit viel Hickhack, einige Kormoranabschüsse durchsetzen können. Soll mir also keiner kommen und mich als "Kormoranaktivist" bezeichnen. Dagegen verwahre ich mich auf schärfste.

@Petipet
Offensichtlich fehlen Dir einige wesentlichen Informationen. Bevor sich die selbsternannten Naturapostel mit den Sportfischern beschäftigt haben, sind sie nämlich schon auf die Jäger losgegangen - und haben dabei u.a. voll auf die "Klassenkampf-Karte" gesetzt. Scheinbar waren sie mit ihrer Argumentation recht erfolgreich, denn Du hast scheinbar ihre Argumente teilweise 1:1 übernommen - ohne zu merken, dass wir alle, Jäger und Sportfischer, in einem Boot sitzen. Wir als "Naturnützer" sind diesen Naturaposteln, nämlich schlicht ein Dorn im Auge, weshalb sie uns mit allen Mitteln bekämpfen. Fehlt nur noch, dass es diesen "religiösen Eiferern" gelingt, einen Keil zwischen uns zu treiben. Und glaube mir, die Interessenvertretung der Jäger ist nicht weniger lausig, als die der Sportfischer. Kannst Dir ja mal anschauen, unter welchen Restriktionen die Jäger bisher schon zu leiden haben - dann wirst Du sehr schnell merken, dass die Angler dagegen bisher nahezu ungeschoren davon kamen. 

Da wohl einige meine Absichten bisher nicht realisiert haben: Ich wollte mit meinen bisherigen Anmerkungen nur klar machen - und zwar auf möglichst ruhige und sachliche Art - dass Zweifel daran angebracht sind, dass Hochseeangler Fischbestände grundsätzlich gefährden können.

Ich fürchte jedoch, dass uns diese Thematik in nächster Zukunft weiter aufgedrängt werden wird - ob wir wollen oder nicht. Wir werden uns also wehren müssen und dabei werden uns nur sachliche Argumente und stichhaltige Informationen helfen können. Emotionale Ausbrüche können dabei einfach nur gefährlich und kontraproduktiv sein. 

Orti


----------



## bernd noack (29. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

die fangstatistik stammt offentsichtlich von der IGFA welche weltweit besonders in den usa vertreten ist http://www.igfa.org/index.asp da in den usa das meeresangeln intensiv und mit modernster technik betrieben wird ist eine erhoehte fischausbeute beim angeln von bestimmten fischarten gegeben---das wird sich aber aenlich wie in deutschland durch fangbegrenzungen-wenn man denn-will regulieren lassen ;+


----------



## Orti (29. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Um die Sache abzurunden, habe ich mal eine kurze Internet-Recherche gemacht. Hier nur einige Auszüge:

Greenpeace
Beifang in der Nordsee per anno ca. 700.000 to.
ca. 12 % des Dorschfanges u. ca. 40 % des Plattfischfanges werden weggeworfen
(www.greenpeace.org)

Lighthouse Foundation
Mehr als 27.000.000 to. Fisch und andere Meeresorganismen werden jährlich weltweit als Beifang entsorgt
- auf 1 to. Seezunge kommen 11 to. Beifang
- für 1 to. Shrimps werden 15 to. Fisch getötet
(www.lighthouse-foundation.org)

Uni-Kiel
Bei der Garnelen- u. Frischfischfischerei werden große Mengen Meeresgetier als Beifang aus dem Meer geholt. Der Anteil kann in Extremfällen bis zu 90 % betragen.
(www.uni-kiel.de)

Institut für Seefischerei
- bei der Seezungenfischerei wurden je nach Saison u. Fangplatz zwischen 20 und 80 % des Fanges nicht verwendet. 
Der Discard-Anteil (Wegwerfrate) lag bei Schwarmfischen wie Hering, Makrele, Seelachs, usw. am günstigsten
- bei Schollen und Klieschen liegt der Discardanteil zwischen 20 und 90 %
(www.bfa-fish.de)

Institut für Ostseefischerei
Jahr 2000 - westliche Ostsee - Discardrate ca. 12,1 %
(www.fiz-agrar.de)

Hab leider keine Zeit mehr, sonst würde ich noch weiter suchen. Es mag ja durchaus sein, dass eine bestimmte Spezies in einem bestimmten eng begrenzten Gebiet durch Sportfischer beeinflusst werden kann - aber wenn mir zukünftig noch irgendeiner weis machen will, dass Angler eine Spezies grundlegend in ihrem Bestand gefährden können, werde ich ihn nur noch auslachen. 

Die paar Minuten des Suchens, haben meine Vermutung bestätigt, dass die Kommerzfischer alleine ein Mehrfaches dessen wegwerfen, was die Sportfischer überhaupt insgesamt fangen. Oder anders herum gesagt, wir spielen im Hinblick auf die Populationsentwicklung einer Spezies nicht die geringste Rolle - unser Einfluss ist geradezu lächerlich gering und kann deshalb völlig vernachlässigt werden. 

orti


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*



> Oder anders herum gesagt, wir spielen im Hinblick auf die Populationsentwicklung einer Spezies nicht die geringste Rolle - unser Einfluss ist geradezu lächerlich gering und kann deshalb völlig vernachlässigt werden.



So sieht die Sache aus!!! Habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen!!!


----------



## robst (29. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

IRGENDWIE WERDE ICH DAS GEFÜHL NICHT LOS, DASS DIE MEISTEN VON euCH NUR DIE üBERSCHRIFT GELESEN HABEN ...


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

@robst:
Wieso?


----------



## wodibo (30. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Zuerst sag ich mal Danke für die Klasse Diskussion und die informativen Beiträge. Ich komm ja vor lauter Links nicht mehr zum Thema zurück #6

Zuerst Orti und Petipet:

Orti hat völlig Recht. Kastendenken ala "gute Angler", "böse Jäger" ist Nonsens. Wir sind Herz, Leib und Seele in der Natur... Lieben, schätzen und schützen sie... jedenfalls (den Statistikern zu Liebe) zu 99%.
Angler und Jäger sind für mich jedenfalls die besseren Umweltschützer als irgendwelche profilierungssüchtigen Möchtegernfuzzis.

Zum Thema:
Ich lasse mich jetzt nicht auf Sience ein, sondern bring ein Beispiel aus der Praxis.
Ich hab das Jahr nicht mehr genau im Kopf aber es müsste so um 1988 gewesen sein. Damals war ich mit der "Jan Cux" von Cuxhafen aus vor Helgoland zum angeln. Der Kapitän gab damals eine Petition  von "Umweltschützern" durch, die tatsächlich von diesen durchgesetzt wurde.

In Etwa der Wortlaut:
" Die Hochseeangelei mit Pilkern vor Helgoland zerstört auf Grund der Drillinge den Meeresboden und die geölten - respektive -  gefetteten Angelschnüre verschmutzen das Meereswasser"

Noch Fragen?????


----------



## Agalatze (30. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

völlig albern das ding vor helgoland !!!
einige von den naturschützern merken den einschlag nicht mehr !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bei einigen dingen muss ich ihnen recht geben. und zwar gibt es leider viel zu viele angler die ihren dreck und müll liegen lassen. sowas kann nicht sein finde ich. genau diese jenigen bringen alle in verruf. und solange sich nicht alle angler an solche regeln halten landen wir immer wieder als zeilscheibe bei denen.


----------



## Dorschi (30. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Wenn dire Schleppnetzfiuscherei die Dorschbestände in der Ostsee soweit reduziert hat und ich ausversehen den letzten Ostseedorsch fang, erscheint bestimmt auch ein Artikel "Angler rottet Ostseedorsch aus"!!


----------



## NorbertF (30. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Ist sowieso wurst. Da die USA (vernünftigerweise) ein Land mit echter Marktwirtschaft ist spielt nur eine Rolle dass 90% des "Geschäfts" von den Anglern kommt..
Solange das so ist haben die Angler dort gottseidank nichts zu befürchten.
Dass die Angelfischerei völlig unkritisch für die Fischbestände ist zeigt ganz klar das Beispiel der Malediven. Dort ist die Fischerei mit Netzen seit vielen vielen Jahren verboten.
Deshalb gibt es dort die weltweit grössten Bestände an Thunfischen etc. Das einzige Problem das sie haben ist die Gewässerüberwachung weil immer wieder Fremdnationen versuchen Fisch zu "stehlen".
Thunfisch wird trotzdem viel gefangen, aber die Fischerei mit der Leine scheint nur soviel zu entnehmen dass die Bestände wachsen können.
Gäbe es weltweit nur Angelfischerei wäre keine Fischart vom Aussterben bedroht. Das ist die einzige Wahrheit, dazu brauchts weder eine Zeitschrift noch einen Wissenschaftler, sondern nur ein wenig Hirn. Kapiert jeder mit nachdenken. Nur manche  wollen es gar nicht kapieren weil der Angler einfach ihr Feind ist. Brauchen wir nicht drüber reden wie es bei denen gehirnmässig zugeht...

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Agalatze (30. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

ich würde sagen völlig "hirni"


----------



## Sockeye (30. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Ganz klar, die Anderen sind schlimmer!!

Na und?

Ist das ein Grund jegliche Selbstkritik zu unterlassen??

Und auf Dorschi's letzten Dorsch in der Ostsee zurückzukommen: Ich will nicht derjenige sein der ihn fängt.


----------



## Dorschi (30. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Nee nee ich auch nicht ! Beim besten Willen nicht das, was ich möchte


----------



## Sockeye (30. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*



> In Etwa der Wortlaut:
> " Die Hochseeangelei mit Pilkern vor Helgoland zerstört auf Grund der Drillinge den Meeresboden und die geölten - respektive - gefetteten Angelschnüre verschmutzen das Meereswasser"
> 
> Noch Fragen?????



@Wodi

Naja, die gefetteten Angeschnüre und die Drillinge belasten das Wasser kaum.

Aber was schätzt ihr, wieviele Pilker pro Tag von den "naturschützenden" Anglern den so versenkt werden? Und vieviele pro Jahr? Und wieviel Blei denn insgesamt so am Meeresgrund die Nahrungskette mit Schwermetall belastet?

Ein paar Kilo von mir sind auch dabei. Ich sollte mal diesbezüglich eine Umfrage starten...


----------



## wodibo (30. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*



			
				Sockeye schrieb:
			
		

> @Wodi
> 
> Naja, die gefetteten Angeschnüre und die Drillinge belasten das Wasser kaum.
> 
> ...



Das wurde seltsamerweise nicht kritisiert. Als Grund wurde angegeben das der Meeresboden (Pflanzen, Muscheln, Verstecke, e.t.c.) zerstört wird. Und da frag ich mich schon wieviel Pilker ein Schleppnetz ersetzen  #q


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Also eines muss klar gesagt werden: 

Blei welches in fester Form in Gewässer gelangt muss erstmal gelöst werden, bevor es im Wasser als Schwermetall erkannt wird!!! 

So ein Pilker wird im Wasser nicht einfach aufgelöst!!! Blei ist ROSTFREI!

Und selbst wenn Du 10 Pilker pro Tag im Meer lässt, ist das nur ein Bruchteil dessen, was von der Industrie täglich ins Wasser gelassen wird, die paar Pilker wirken dagegen geradezu lächerlich...

Im Gegeansatz dazu fällt bei der Verarbeitung von Blei (Also bei der Pilkerherstellung z.B.) Blei in Form von Dämpfen an... das wiederum wird in unsere Atmosphäre entlassen... Da kann man drüber reden, aber nicht um abgerissenen Pilker am Meeresboden!


----------



## Sockeye (30. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*



> So ein Pilker wird im Wasser nicht einfach aufgelöst!!! Blei ist ROSTFREI!



Das ist leider so nicht richtig. Blei ist ein hoch reaktives Metall. Erkennbar ist das sehr einfach. Nimm ein Messer und scheide ein Stück Blei ab. Da hast Du eine silber, glänzende Oberfläche - Blei. Schnell wird es dunkel - es reagiert mit dem Sauerstoff der Luft zu Bleioxid (landläufig - es rostet). 

Dieses Bleioxid legt sich wie eine Schutzschicht um das Blei, dass normalerweise den Oxidationsprozess (landläufig - rosten) verhindert. Das das völlig ausreichend ist, dachte man früher auch und verbaute das Blei zu Wasserleitungen. Mit fürchterlichen Folgen für das Trinkwasser und speziell Säuglinge....

Auf dem Meeresboden wird das Blei durch die Strömung immer wieder an Steinen gerieben und stückchenweise blankgescheuert. Dort reagiert es zu vielfältigen Verbindungen: Bleioxid (mit dem Sauerstoff), Bleichlorid (mit dem Salz / Chlor), Bleisulfat (mit dem Schwefel). Diese Verbindungen lösen sich sehr wohl im Wasser und gelangen in die Nahrungskette...

Natürlich hast Du auch Recht, mit der Aussage die Industrie ist viel schlimmer. (Immerhin transportiert alleine die Elbe 170Tonnen Blei/Jahr in das Meer)

Aber alle Angler zusammen - kommen sicherlich in der Summe auf eine Elbe - könnten auch mit Stahlpilkern angeln - kostet nur mehr...


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Die Wasserleitungstheorie ist mittlerweile widerlegt... Im Gegenteil, die neuen Kunststoffrohre sind gesundheitsschädlicher als alte Bleirohre, in diesen hat sich nämlich eine dicke Kalkschicht gebildet, welche verhindert, daß das Wasser mit dem Blei in Berührung kommt... aber wissenschaftlich belegen kann ich persönlich das auch nicht... 

Wie dem auch sei,  wir kommen hier etwas vom Thema ab, ging ja ums leerfischen der Meere und nicht ums vergiften mit Pilkern, wobei ich dennoch behaupte, daß wir Angler niemals an die Bleimengen der Industrie heranreichen und wenn ein abgerissener Pilker tausendmal an einem Stein entlangkratzt, ist das noch lange nicht so schlimm wie die Einträge der Industrie, welche DIREKT im Wasser gelöst sind, ja sogar schon in Wasser gelöst in unsere Gewässer gelangen! 

SO ETWAS sollte man auf der Stelle verbieten, aber da darf man ja nicht ran, kostet Arbeitsplätze und hat noch andere fatale Folger für unsere Wirtschaft, die fatalen Folgen für unsere Umwelt will da keiner wissen!!! 

Es ist halt einfacher dem Angler die Schuld zuzuschustern, denn wir sind ja untereinander teilweise so zerstritten (VDSF conta DAV als Beispiel genannt!) dass wir den Idealen Sündenbock abgegben und uns teilweise für den Arschtritt sogar noch bedanken (Siehe als Beispiel Nachtangelverbot in Baden Würtemberg, da fällt uns auch der eigene Interessensverband in den Rücken!)


----------



## Rausreißer (31. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Hi Orti,
ich hoffe wir könnten das Missverständnis klären.

Ich halte wie viele hier eine Aussage darüber, ob nun Freizeitangler mit 2% oder 4% am Fang beteiligt sind für ein absolutes Sommertheater.

Die Argumentation vom G.-Fetischist bringt da schon mehr Licht rein.

Wirklich gefährdtete Fischarten lassen sich nur über ein Gesamtfangverbot schützen, das ist doch wohl eigendlich jedem zugänglich oder?

R.R. #h


----------



## Orti (31. August 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Hi Rausreißer,
Missverständnis ist restlos geklärt - haben wir ja bereits per PMs geregelt.

Ob Freizeitangler mit 2 oder 4 % am Gesamtfang einer Spezies beteiligt sind, war hier nicht das Thema. Frage war alleine, ob Hochseeangler Fischbestände gefährden.

Ein Gesamtfangverbot für gefährdete Fischarten sehe ich ebenfalls als einzige sinnvolle Schutzmaßnahme um den Niedergang wenigstens etwas zu verlangsamen. Man kann aber so viele gefährdete Nutzfischarten unter Total-Schutz stellen wie man will, die Kommerzfischerei ist nun mal kaum in der Lage selektiv zu fangen - und wenn sie ihre riesigen Schleppnetze rauszieht, dann sind halt eben zwangsläufig sehr viele "Fehlfänge", wie z.B. geschützte Arten dabei. Die gehen dann mit dem übrigen Beifang als sog. Discard (Wegwurf) tot oder sterbend über Bord. Selbst eine absolute Unterschutzstellung kann vor diesem Hintergrung keine Garantie für das Überleben einer Spezies sein.

Ob es uns passt oder nicht und wie herum wir es auch sehen, wir Angler spielen bei der Populationsentwicklung einer Meeresfischspezies leider überhaupt keine Rolle. Trotzdem sollten wir jede denkbare Schutzmassnahme tatkräftig unterstützen.

Orti


----------



## walhalla (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Hallo,

Nur eine kleine Info su diesem Thema.....viele Fische , die fuer den Sportangler interessant sind, ziehen durch die Weltmeere, das heisst , selbst wenn man sie in gewissen Kuestenregionen schuetzt, sind sie den berufsfischern auf offener See ausgeliefert. Die Technik wird immer besser, ein spanischer Berufsfischer und Inhaber eines 120 m Bootes, erklaerte mir seine Techniken und beendete sein Statement mit der Aussage er habe 2002   24tausend Tonnen Thunfisch gefangen. Bei diesen Zahlen brauchen sich die Sortfischer keine Gedanken machen, ob sie eine Mitschuld an der Ueberfischung tragen....im Gegenteil, in Laendern wie Guatemala und Costa Rica, werden Sailfische geschuetzt, da die Regierung erkannt hat, dass Sportfischer fuer den Tourismus wichtiger sind, als ein paar tausend Dollar fuer eine Longleinlizenz.
Matthias Henningsen


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

So... jetzt hab ich mal gelesen..
dabei habe ich bemerkt, dass ich kein Englisch kann und niemals Wissenschaftler werden möchte :q 

zum Thema: 
Ich nehme gerne den Ostseedorsch als Beispiel... 
Wenn so ein Schleppnetz über den Ostsee Grund wandert, macht das da unten ne Wüste aus der Unterwasserfauna ! 
Außerdem gehen andere Arten als der Zielfisch ins Netz und werden nicht verwertet. 
Und die werfen ihren Müll ins Wasser UND UND UND 

Aber das alles ist noch lange kein Grund, dass wir nicht zeigen müssen, dass WIR, JA WIR ANGLER, verantwortungsbewusst mit der Umwelt samt Tieren umgehen können. Hier im Board habe ich von sehr sehr vielen den Eindruck, dass sie mit Herz und Verstand angeln und durchaus ein großes Bewusstsein für ihre Umwelt haben. 
Beispiele sind da z.B. Laichdorsch, Selbst festgelegte Schonmaße usw... 
Das freut mich persönlich wirklich sehr, das Problem ist nur, dass es Leute gibt, die ein bisschen mehr zur öffentlichen Meinung beitragen können als ich.. und die suchen sich einen Sündenbock, am besten einen der sich nur schlecht mangels fehlender Lobby wehren kann !


----------



## Nick_A (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: "Hochseeangler gefährden Fischbestände"*

Hallo zusammen, #h

ich denke mal, daß Ihr schon viel in diese sachliche Diskussion eingebracht habt #6 #6

Ich bekomme nur (wie die meisten von Euch ja auch) immer die Krise, wenn solch bescheuerte, reisserische Überschriften "à la Bild" benutzt werden.  :r 

Einen mordsmäßigen Hals bekomme ich dann auch noch, wenn hier dann auch noch irgendwelche Fotos aus dem Archiv benutzt werden, um den MÜLL im Artikel mit Bilder zu untermauern !!!  |krach:  #q 

Schaut Euch doch mal das erste Bild nochmals genauer an und lest, was drunter steht 



> Geangelte Tunfische: Angellizenzen aus der Lotterie?



Hier nochmals zum Bild !!!  

Wat´n los ?!? Was sollen das sein...Thunfische ?!? Gerade mal im Hintergrund sind drei Thuns zu erkennen, ansonsten liegen vorne "nur" Dolphins !!!   |uhoh: |supergri 

Nunja...ein *"seriöser Journalismus"* fängt bei mir mit einer ordentlichen Recherche an und nicht mit blindem abtippen und kopieren von AFP-/Reuters- oder sonstigen Nachrichten, die man dann geradenochmal etwas reischerischer aufmacht !!! |kopfkrat 

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------

